

 I built a system for auto Twitter lists based on queries + filters - alexbosworth
http://tweetbe.at/#

======
alexbosworth
To create an auto list, login, perform a query or an advanced query with the
filters button, and then pull down from more actions to add the results of
your query to your list. It will add maximum 50 per day.

It's written in 100% node.js - you can see the code here
<http://tweetbe.at/node/search.js>

Code is shared between web client and the server, this is something that would
have been nightmarish without node.js

------
juliamae
thanks for building this. i would love to use twitter lists, but find their UI
makes it totally impossible to create and maintain lists.

however, i am having problems getting anything useful out of this tool either.
the first search i wanted to do was for people i follow in X location. i
attempted to use the bio field, but whatever i search for in bio ends up with
an @ in front of it, and it doesn't seem like it's searching the location
field anyway.

also, it would be chill to be able to search for people i follow that have
tweeted about, say, ruby in the past two weeks or something so that i can
easily put them into a "rubyist" list or something.

its nice to just see everyone in one place in one list with checkboxes, which
makes this nicer than twitter's list interface, but i have a feeling based on
the filters (number of followers? twitter client?) that this tool wasn't
designed with the average user for personal use in mind.

